# Will sheep eat the bark off full grown pine trees?



## renabeth (Aug 7, 2002)

Hi everyone, 

I've got a quick question, "Will sheep eat the bark off my full grown pine trees?"
I've had sheep before but we have moved to a new farm and our pen we just made is full of pine trees that are two foot around. There aren't any branches that they could reach but will they eat the bark off and kill the trees? 

Thanks
Beth


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ive never had a problem with pines but they WILL eat cedar bark. If they can get the needles they eat pine too, but mine have NEVER bothered with the bark. All my pines in the pasture are at least 1 ft in diameter though. They may RUB the bark off small trees


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Mine leave Pine alone but I'd think they could if the grasses thinned out. Still they wouldn't eat the pines first of the trees there


----------



## renabeth (Aug 7, 2002)

Thank you BearFootFarm and Ross-

My husband built a beautiful pen for them and we are just about done with it. I was going to be so sad if they couldn't go into yet. 

Thanks again
Beth


----------



## prhamell (Oct 11, 2002)

A few years back, our fences weren't the best. Dh barely had time to eat and sleep, much less fix them right away. It was the kids' job to herd the sheep back into the pasture. We had a lush lawn (remember Dh was busy). But the sheep discovered a taste for pine needles and killed a half a dozen four year old pine trees. Becky


----------



## Philip (Sep 26, 2005)

No. We've grazed under pines for years and never had them eat the bark. They might rub a bit off using the tree as a scratching post but thats all


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
Animals like to eat bark because of the lack of minerals.

Feed minerals free choice.
.


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

We have free choice minerals and kelp and the girls still will nibble at the bark from time to time. We've had them eat pine but never so bad that the tree doesn't recover.


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

Mine nibble on pine and fir bark, but they won't eat enough of the bark to kill the tree. Get them near apple trees and it's a whole different story...

They get minerals free choice, they just like wood.


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Jen H said:


> They get minerals free choice, they just like wood.


Maybe ours are related?


----------

